# Unusual 9mm aluminum bullet



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

One of the cooks on my boat who is in to guns was telling me he was using a HP bullet made of aluminum and I said there was no such thing. Well, he brought a single round to work and I was amazed to see this bullet. The head of the case said Aguila, so I knew it wasn't some crazy reload he made. The bullet itself was extremely interesting. This HP has the deepest cavity of any HP Ive ever seen. There are three, preformed expansion enhancing "cuts" that appear to run the entire length of the cavity. The bullet itself is very lightweight I think he said 60 gr. He also claimed it could distinguish between hard and soft targets, ie people or drywall which is why he uses it for home defense. I got home and did some research and found on Aguila's website, their IQ line of ammo, very interesting, very high muzzle velocity, supposedly frangible smart bullets. Does anyone use these for SD or HD? I don't think it would cycle guns reliably due to small bullet weight.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Interesting. Never heard of it. I'd like to see if anyone has.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I carry the 117 gr 45 acp. They list it @ 1400 fps. It shot great. very reliable in my Kimber. I woud recommend it for Defense.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm skeptical but I sure would like to read some good, controlled test results with them.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Are you sure this wasn't a handload using the Winchester Silvertip bullet?

Bob Wright

Whoops. I re-read your post, had forgotten about your research when this popped into my mind.


----------

